# Cello rack plans for Eagle Project



## Jamzona (Apr 12, 2015)

My son is pursuing an Eagle Project that will benefit the strings program at his school. He would like to build both a cello rack (that would hold 5-6 cellos) and a violin/viola rack (that is 2 levels and holds 16 instruments). He is researching the construction of these racks and while has had not problem finding the racks for sale he hasn't been as successful at locating plans for their construction. His plan is to stain and seal the racks and add the necessary padding for the cello rack.

Does anyone have suggestions as to where he might find plans for this project?

Thank you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are plans*

http://www.cello.org/uploadedfiles\resumes\CelloStand.pdf


Here's some more ideas:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...ello+stand+plans&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002

Some are simple:











others are more like furniture made by our member:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/cello-stand-11960/


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

If it's for a school can I assume they want to side load the instruments so they lean sideways rather than beck against the neck? That would give more storage capacity in a smaller space.


----------



## Jamzona (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for the replies. I found a couple of pictures (Google search) of the racks my son would like to build. I hope this help clarify what we are looking for. We truly appreciate any help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you have a choice..*

reverse engineer it from the photo and using measurements from the cello themselves OR call the company and see if they would provide a PDF file or drawing for your situation... probably not, but worth a try.

http://www.wengercorp.com/storage/cello-rack.php

http://bandstorage.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Jamzona said:


> Thank you so much for the replies. I found a couple of pictures (Google search) of the racks my son would like to build. I hope this help clarify what we are looking for. We truly appreciate any help.


That looks pretty easy to build, especially if you make all four sides the same height and width - two lefts and two rights.

Make the widest part of the side slightly less than 24 inches wide and the length less than 48 inches. That way you can cut four pieces from a single sheet of plywood.


----------



## Lizschu (May 15, 2021)

Jamzona said:


> My son is pursuing an Eagle Project that will benefit the strings program at his school. He would like to build both a cello rack (that would hold 5-6 cellos) and a violin/viola rack (that is 2 levels and holds 16 instruments). He is researching the construction of these racks and while has had not problem finding the racks for sale he hasn't been as successful at locating plans for their construction. His plan is to stain and seal the racks and add the necessary padding for the cello rack.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to where he might find plans for this project?
> 
> Thank you.


Did you ever find any plans? My son is doing a similar project.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Lizschu said:


> Did you ever find any plans? My son is doing a similar project.


Welcome to the forum Lizschu, but this thread is from 2015 and Jamzona hasn't been active since then. Go ahead and ask questions, start a thread specifically about your son's project.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Lizschu said:


> Did you ever find any plans? My son is doing a similar project.


Perhaps you and your son can look at the photos in Jamzona's post above and make your own plans. Just look carefully for all the "dots" where they used screws or dowels and you can figure out where the hidden boards are implied. 

Consider making a scale mock-up with cardboard and school paste. 

When you build it, cover the parts that touch the instruments with carpet or batting/felt to avoid scratches.


----------



## eham411 (Jun 23, 2021)

Tool Agnostic, that's a great idea. Lizschu, were you able to find any plans or has your son started working on it? We're interested in building one as well. Thank you!


----------

